# The story of my life...



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

So I've been having lots of fun at work as of late( just made it home, its 2:15, I left at 5:30)...

I built something for a forum member. I finished it last week. Just not had the time, to ship it. So I throw it in the truck, go back in shop to get my clip board, jump back in the truck. 

*snap*

I sat on it 


Well off to the plastic shop in the morning... :frusty:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Tab,

"Snap" LOL!!! You are not the first, nor will you be the last, to experience that sick revelation that "Opps, I sat on it!". We can all relate, just another opportunity to hone your plastic fabrication skills!


----------

